# Driftwood turning black



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

I don't know the answer to your question about the driftwood.

But I have to ask because it is absolutely beautiful and I don't think I have seen it before, What is that plant that looks like a snowflake?


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

That's myriophyllum mattogrossense


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

Here's the underside with a little of the side showing to give a color comparison. As i thought its almost solid black. It doesn't rub off but when I scratch it the wood is normal color underneath.


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it's just the color of the wood changing after it got wet. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Thats normal. I guess the process of decay has started. All wood decay in water except driftwood decay at a much slower rate. Which is why its used in aquariums.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

samee said:


> Thats normal. I guess the process of decay has started. All wood decay in water except driftwood decay at a much slower rate. Which is why its used in aquariums.


Interesting, counting the time it spent soaking before placed in the tank its been in water for just over a month. I also have two much larger pieces, all from the same branch initially, in another tank and they show nothing like this yet. 

Is there a point where the decay becomes an issue?


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Axelrod12 said:


> Interesting, counting the time it spent soaking before placed in the tank its been in water for just over a month. I also have two much larger pieces, all from the same branch initially, in another tank and they show nothing like this yet.
> 
> Is there a point where the decay becomes an issue?



I have small pieces of manzanita and they turned black from the top.

Im not 100% sure on this matter so I hope someone with more knowledge (or google search) can chime in. It will take a long time but if your water smells like poop, it means the wood has gone bad. Usually though, I think the wood will Crumble or there will be visual ques. Manzanita should take a long time before breaking apart.


----------



## Axelrod12 (Jun 28, 2013)

samee said:


> I have small pieces of manzanita and they turned black from the top.
> 
> Im not 100% sure on this matter so I hope someone with more knowledge (or google search) can chime in. It will take a long time but if your water smells like poop, it means the wood has gone bad. Usually though, I think the wood will Crumble or there will be visual ques. Manzanita should take a long time before breaking apart.


No poop smell or crumbling yet so I guess I've got a while to go. Google didn't turn up much for me, maybe someone has better google skills though lol.


----------



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

If it's rotting, there will be soft spots where it's beginning. If there aren't any, I still think it's just different colors of the wood. It's too uniform for me to believe it's rotting, though. I have a feeling that you will still see the different colors if you take it out and let it dry, but it won't be as noticeable. Most of the time, when wood gets wet, colors darken or brighten significantly from when it's dry.


----------

